# Mac .cwk image Hosting



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, I've been looking around, and what I need to do is to host an image in the .cwk format (Appleworks) to put it as a picture in another fourm. All the normal sites (ImageShack, Photobucket) only allow .gif, .doc, .jpg, etc., and none of them allow the .cwk format. Where or how can I host an image off of Appleworks (.cwk) to put on the internet?

thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

You can use File->Save As... from within AppleWorks to save the image in another format. AppleWorks should allow you to save as a JPEG or PNG.

You wont find an image hosting service that allows .cwk files because browsers do not support it. The .cwk files are designed to allow you to edit files created in AppleWorks with AppleWorks, like you can with .psd files and Photoshop.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, so if I replace the .cwk with .png or .jpeg on the file, it will host the image?

EDIT: thanks. it worked!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no, that will not change the file type, just what trys to open it. it needs to be saved as one of these file types in order to be seen. as of right now, only appleworks will open appleworks files. you can try it with other apps, but you'll end up with garbage most of the time.


----------

